# Oooops, lost my wireless card antenna!!



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep, don't even ask me how it came unscrewed off the back of the PC but it did and now probably in the bowels of the vauum cleaner or somewhere....!   
It's a:

Ralink RT2500 802.11g Wireless Network Adaptor. :up: 

Short of sticking a wire coat hanger in it, how/where can I get another one?  

I live in Australia and after sales service from the dealers doesn't exist!   :down:


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

cuttlefish said:


> Yep, don't even ask me how it came unscrewed off the back of the PC but it did and now probably in the bowels of the vauum cleaner or somewhere....!
> It's a:
> 
> Ralink RT2500 802.11g Wireless Network Adaptor. :up:
> ...


Just stick a small wire in the hole--you could use a stripped off cable wire.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Some stores, especially FRYs... but perhaps Compusa & bestbuy sell replacement antenna- actually boosters. As long as it fits.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Mulder, so it's not a shielded cable with an inner core like my TV?
Will give it a go - any length specially?
My Network Router is only about 30 cms from the deck anyway!


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Wire length too long or too short will affect the signal. I would try about 4 inches.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

cuttlefish said:


> Thanks Mulder, so it's not a shielded cable with an inner core like my TV?
> Will give it a go - any length specially?
> My Network Router is only about 30 cms from the deck anyway!


Might not even matter if its that close, but just a few inches or so should be fine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The connectors are fairly standard, you can I know that all the wireless devices with removable antennas and external antennas I've purchased have been interchangeable. I'd just pick up an antenna...


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

The ones for desktop PCs are replacable... as I said earlier. You have to remove the antenna to get the card into or out of the slot.

Its a $5~15 replacement. And you may get a better one anyways.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice - the old wire in the hole trick worked like a charm!
Stripped a 3" chunk of DC wire, held it in with a bit of blue tac and signal strength back up to 100%
Magic stuff!


----------

